# Show your OCEAN with rubber,nato,or leather strap



## Stephs

Hello,

I have a Ocean red vintage and I want to change the strap but I don't have an idea.

Can you show your Ocean watches with your straps please,thanks.


----------



## Nolander

This is the one that came with it. I have a grey nato on order and should be here in a day or two.


----------



## djs86

Here's my Ocean One Vintage Red on Corvus Bond NATO. This is my favorite strap for the O1VR because the black/red/green compliments the dial perfectly.









My 2nd favorite would have to go to the OD NATO strap that came with the watch. It gives it such a militaristic look.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## TehCube

I recently bought a Hirsch Medici for my Ocean DLC. I saw it on a DLC on the forum a while back and got this huge crush on it. Most people say it's too simple, but once you see it in real life, you can't help but love it.
My photos are not the best but it's all I got so far.

You can check the Ocean DLC club for more photos of it on Nato/Leather/Sharkmesh/etc.


----------



## stew77

*Not an Ocean Red, but here's my Vintage Military on Nato...





















*


----------



## graymadder




----------



## romeo-1

Oh man...that Military looks awesome!!! That may be my second Steinhart!


----------



## joe_b

romeo-1 said:


> Oh man...that Military looks awesome!!! That may be my second Steinhart!


Agreed. That Military is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Undersköterskan

Hey guys !

Here are the four pieces I have so far, all on comfortable Bond-NATO. I just pulled the trigger on a fifth Steinhart, the Ocean Vintage Military. That model looks fabulous, and I ordered it despite not being that fond of the 200m WR-text on the dial (since we all know the case can stand 300m).

Crappy iphone-pic, but it's the best I can do as of yet.

Regards
Undersköterskan


----------



## djs86

stew77 said:


> *Not an Ocean Red, but here's my Vintage Military on Nato...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your pics are tempting me to pull the trigger on one of these. It looks so good on that OD NATO strap. Congratulations, Stew77!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## jbw

Vintage GMT on Nato Style


----------



## mew88




----------



## Alter Soldat




----------



## ReplayQ

mew88 said:


>


Thats some excellent straps! And gorgeous pics too! Where did you get that leather strap?


----------



## mew88

ReplayQ said:


> Thats some excellent straps! And gorgeous pics too! Where did you get that leather strap?


Both are Steinhart straps, not sure if they are still available


----------



## Zenrag

Do Ocean 44's count?.

Here is my Ocean 44 GMT Coke Bezel with mesh/leather strap:


----------



## vokotin

Time for change today.
Just took off the factory bracelet, to try the Vintage Bond strap.
My O1VR now, is a real STUNNER!
I do think that the stainless steel bracelet will rest in peace for a long, long time.


----------



## Chromejob

TehCube said:


> I recently bought a Hirsch Medici for my Ocean DLC. I saw it on a DLC on the forum a while back and got this huge crush on it.


Well done! It really does feel good doesn't it. I enjoyed mine for a couple of weeks but the Medici isn't very water resistant (tamp it dry with a towel if it gets splashed, then air dry). Great photos, too.

I've bought more straps for hte OBDLC than I think I have watches in 2 years. It's the sweetheart of my watch box ... and looks good on so many options. As those who recognize my pics well know....

Corvus Real Bond...


















Hirsch Aero (Shark), Leonardo line... 


















Hirsch Medici (nappa leather), Leonardo line...


















Panatime Black Zulu (pvd/low-reflection coating)...









Italian rubber strap...









Mesh (PVD), which you didn't mention but is a very comfortable option in transition seasons like October/November in my locale...


----------



## Fullers1845

Some awesome strap combos in this thread, folks. Here's my *Debaufre* Ocean 1 on a leather NATO.


----------



## uzapuca

TehCube said:


> I recently bought a Hirsch Medici for my Ocean DLC. I saw it on a DLC on the forum a while back and got this huge crush on it. Most people say it's too simple, but once you see it in real life, you can't help but love it.
> My photos are not the best but it's all I got so far.
> 
> You can check the Ocean DLC club for more photos of it on Nato/Leather/Sharkmesh/etc.


Nice pictures. By the way, which watch is the one at the right? It look interesting


----------



## mui.richard

Ocean One Black Ceramic bezel


----------



## Tempusfugitus

OVM on generic cheap leather from eBay, but looks great


----------



## mgh1967

I bought this Crown and Buckle strap for my Nav-B chrono but it was either too loose or too tight so I decided to try it on my O1VR. I'm very happy with the way it looks and fits,very comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

How about one with a Brady Sailcloth strap.


----------



## jefewatch

Horween Chromexcel Olive Nato Leather


----------



## schtozo

Something different!


----------



## jedge76

Grey NATO on OVM, possibly Admiralty Grey? Not sure, it came with the watch when I purchased it used.


----------



## ttparrot

Ocean Vintage GMT.


----------



## jespersb

My OVR mk1 on a 20mm grey/black nato. b-)


----------



## nimbushopper




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## onek00lj4y

here's my military on leather,I get my red back in three weeks( estimated repair)


----------



## Ard

I've been plastering this all over the threads for a while so I might as well post here as well b-)





As you can tell I didn't go overboard with the photography work but they do show the new look of my once Ocean One Green.





I really enjoy this watch; never thought I'd "enjoy" a simple watch but this one I do!

Ard


----------



## astroworks

Tuesday


----------



## CeeDee

astroworks said:


> Tuesday
> View attachment 3001962


Nice! Mind sharing where you got that strap?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## astroworks

chrdonaldson said:


> Nice! Mind sharing where you got that strap?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Got it from ebayer:

amtd84 on eBay

Slim Vintage Hand Made strap


----------



## oshee

Here are my two new beauties.
















Do you agree that the Invicta's strap and the picture below fits the Ocean One more than the new original Steinhart strap? The original is less retro, less classic.









I'm currently wearing it on a Bond NATO, because I got enough of original strap.


----------



## ZIPPER79

Howdy,

How about some info on #1 and #3.....Brand?

THX,
LR



mew88 said:


>


----------



## Tex Fazio

Hello there everybody: here's my "two cents" for my precious OVM&#8230;


----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Occasionally I'll throw on the orange rubber band. Can't wait for my aluminum bezel insert to come in!


----------



## Kapernicus

Nathan Wilcox said:


> Occasionally I'll throw on the orange rubber band. Can't wait for my aluminum bezel insert to come in!
> 
> View attachment 5118570
> View attachment 5118586


Very nice! Did you mod your case? Your lugs look shorter than a typical Ocean One.


----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Kapernicus said:


> Very nice! Did you mod your case? Your lugs look shorter than a typical Ocean One.


I did. I never liked how the watch sat on my wrist before. The holes for the springbars are very close to the ends of the lugs from the factory, so there isn't a lot of metal you can work with. Visually they appear shorter and more contoured without actually being much shorter (maybe 1-2mm).


----------



## ATXWatch

mui.richard said:


> Ocean One Black Ceramic bezel


Is that Shell Cordovan?


----------



## CWBYTYME

After looking at all these strap options- giving leather a shot-What do you all think??


----------



## cjcar631

OVM1 on a DaLuca Forrest Green Nato


----------



## jaspert

My O1V on a Nato.


----------



## nanjiunn

How about the authentic Steiny Rubber Strap with Signed Steel Butterfly Deployant?

A wonderful combi designed specially for the Ocean One series!

















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## richy240

Ocean One Titanium on a Nato with brushed hardware from natostrapsco.com









And here it is on an Isofrane


----------



## j3T_




----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Been wearing my O1B on a cheap "Bond Style" Zulu, and I gotta say it is probably the most comfortable feeling setup I've had in a long time.


----------



## Tarika777

Ocean GMT on a leather Nato










Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1987




----------



## Henrikjf

O1B on leather


----------



## Henrikjf

O1B on pearl nato.


----------



## Henrikjf

On steinhart rubber.


----------



## kelt

OVM dlc on BB cloth strap


----------



## Hwkaholic

My newly acquired OVM v1 on a homemade Horween Horse Hide.


----------



## LilCm101

Hey guys! Where do you all buy your NATO straps? I got some from Gnomon with my OVM, but the quality isn't up to par on the majority of them. Very stiff feeling and super thin, plus the mettle rings are very thin and look like they will wear out quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

Here's a couple shots. I was just kind of playing around yesterday. Found this thread just now. 
I've got pretty thin wrists so nato doesn't sit well. So I just cut off the bottom anchor strap and it's good to go


----------



## Hwkaholic

LilCm101 said:


> Hey guys! Where do you all buy your NATO straps? I got some from Gnomon with my OVM, but the quality isn't up to par on the majority of them. Very stiff feeling and super thin, plus the mettle rings are very thin and look like they will wear out quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bought NATOs from many many places online. My favorites are the premium and extra long premium NATOs from www.cheapestnatosraps.com. Their prices are competitive. They use all stainless steel on the keepers and buckles. Material is very durable and comfortable.


----------



## LilCm101

Hwkaholic said:


> I've bought NATOs from many many places online. My favorites are the premium and extra long premium NATOs from www.cheapestnatosraps.com. Their prices are competitive. They use all stainless steel on the keepers and buckles. Material is very durable and comfortable.


Great I'll check them out! I just ordered a few from wrist candy watch club yesterday. They're out of San Francisco, CA, so that pretty local for me which is great. I'll take some pictures and post them when they arrive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cab0154

...


----------



## LilCm101

So I got my nato straps in from wrist candy watch club today. I am thoroughly impressed with the quality, feel, and detail that are in these. I also compared the same strap that I got from gnomon and it was night and day. Check out the pictures!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

OVM 1.0


----------



## mrchan

On a Bulang and sons Diablo strap! My favorite combination thus far


----------



## jmsjabb

Yes I know it's a Tudor but I love the vintage leather with the yellowing dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc4pt0

Tried out this "vintage" black leather band from Strapco. It looked greyish on the screen so I gambled. It paid off well. The stitching matches the lume color nicely, and the band is a shade darker than the dial in direct lighting. Otherwise the leather matches up Very well.


----------



## oshee

This quasi Seiko silicone strip fits this watch perfectly.


----------



## oshee

Before I changed the bezel I was wearing it on leather and it looked very professional.


----------



## oshee

And here we have it on a classic nato strap. Now you choose ;-)


----------



## Siskiyoublues

OVM Maxi on silicone.


----------



## jhunter3

Ocean One Vintage on Gunny Strap.


----------



## oshee

Of course it looks epic on a nato ...









... but I like it more on this.


----------



## kotuc20

I like few variations. 
The vintage Bond NATO is very nice and I love Hirsch Paule. 
And Hirsch Robby is good too.


----------



## kotuc20

kotuc20 said:


> I like few variations.
> The vintage Bond NATO is very nice and I love Hirsch Paule.
> And Hirsch Robby is good too.


Photos


----------



## Hwkaholic

LilCm101 said:


> So I got my nato straps in from wrist candy watch club today. I am thoroughly impressed with the quality, feel, and detail that are in these. I also compared the same strap that I got from gnomon and it was night and day. Check out the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really think that WCWC is better than Gnomon? I'm not a fan of either but WCWC NATOs are the worst that I have ever owned!! You can find $5 cheap NATOs on eBay that are far better. WCWC misrepresents their straps. The length isn't correct as stated on their website. Their holes stretch out terribly. And the fabrics stretches so badly that they fall apart. Please don't take this the wrong way. I'm just offering my experience to WCWC NATOs.


----------



## LilCm101

Hwkaholic said:


> You really think that WCWC is better than Gnomon? I'm not a fan of either but WCWC NATOs are the worst that I have ever owned!! You can find $5 cheap NATOs on eBay that are far better. WCWC misrepresents their straps. The length isn't correct as stated on their website. Their holes stretch out terribly. And the fabrics stretches so badly that they fall apart. Please don't take this the wrong way. I'm just offering my experience to WCWC NATOs.


Hmm.. I seem to have had no problems with their natos like that. Granted I've only had them for a week. I've worn the black/grey striped nato for the last 5 days and haven't had any stretching issues from the actual strap or the holes. Also, their website isn't lying about length or thickness. I just measured out each of my 4 straps from them and all measure 11.5 inches and 1.55mm thick.

Could you provide pictures of yours with these issues and wrong lengths? I'm sure if you talked with WCWC about these issues and provided proof they would be more than happy to help you out. They're great people.

And yes, having both the gnomon and WCWC straps side by side I would say that the gnomon aren't as good quality-wise. Not saying their really bad, but for a dollar difference I would rather grab the WCWC straps and have them come from a local company.

Not trying to start any argument, just showing what I see in front of me and what I've experienced. I attached a picture of one of my straps below next to a straight metal ruler. All of the straps were the same length as stated before.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

LilCm101 said:


> Hmm.. I seem to have had no problems with their natos like that. Granted I've only had them for a week. I've worn the black/grey striped nato for the last 5 days and haven't had any stretching issues from the actual strap or the holes. Also, their website isn't lying about length or thickness. I just measured out each of my 4 straps from them and all measure 11.5 inches and 1.55mm thick.
> 
> Could you provide pictures of yours with these issues and wrong lengths? I'm sure if you talked with WCWC about these issues and provided proof they would be more than happy to help you out. They're great people.
> 
> And yes, having both the gnomon and WCWC straps side by side I would say that the gnomon aren't as good quality-wise. Not saying their really bad, but for a dollar difference I would rather grab the WCWC straps and have them come from a local company.
> 
> Not trying to start any argument, just showing what I see in front of me and what I've experienced. I attached a picture of one of my straps below next to a straight metal ruler. All of the straps were the same length as stated before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought this red strap from them and first received the one on the top in the photos. As you can see there is an imperfection around the 8" mark. I contacted them about this and they sent me a replacement. The replacement is shorter by about 1/4". Also, note the length is only 10.5", a full 1" less than advertised on their website and only 1mm thick which is also different than annotated on their website. I wrote them an email immediately. I showed them photos and they said they've never seen that kind of imperfection before. I also told them about the length and thickness, to which they never addressed. I also told them about the stretching and poor quality of the fabric used. To which they responded that they haven't received any feedback like that about any of their NATOs. They also said that it is normal for their NATOs to stretch like seen in the photos below and will reform when washed under water and allowed to dry. I own hundreds of NATOs, and not a single other one that I own stretches like the WCWC NATOs I have. I have collectively worn both of the straps below twice, once each for about 4 hours just around my house. I couldn't handle wearing them due to the poor quality, short length and loose rings. I have 7" wrists and there isn't enough fabric to tuck the excess back into the overly loose rings. I commend them sending a replacement NATO, but cannot recommend their products. Due to the poor quality and inconsistencies of the red straps I own I cannot recommend them at all.

Screen shot of the details of the strap I bought. 

































These are two straps that I bought from Cheapestnatostraps.com. The brown one is one of their premium XL 12" NATOs which is $11.95. The grey one is one of their regular NATOs which is $8.95. I have worn each countless times swimming, hiking, hunting, doing yard work, etc. notice minimal to no stretching at all on both. And if you buy 5 or more straps you get 20% off of your order. So, essentially one free.


----------



## LilCm101

Hwkaholic said:


> I bought this red strap from them and first received the one on the top in the photos. As you can see there is an imperfection around the 8" mark. I contacted them about this and they sent me a replacement. The replacement is shorter by about 1/4". Also, note the length is only 10.5", a full 1" less than advertised on their website and only 1mm thick which is also different than annotated on their website. I wrote them an email immediately. I showed them photos and they said they've never seen that kind of imperfection before. I also told them about the length and thickness, to which they never addressed. I also told them about the stretching and poor quality of the fabric used. To which they responded that they haven't received any feedback like that about any of their NATOs. They also said that it is normal for their NATOs to stretch like seen in the photos below and will reform when washed under water and allowed to dry. I own hundreds of NATOs, and not a single other one that I own stretches like the WCWC NATOs I have. I have collectively worn both of the straps below twice, once each for about 4 hours. I couldn't handle wearing them due to the poor quality, short length and loose rings. I have 7" wrists and there isn't enough fabric to tuck the excess back into the overly loose rings. I commend them sending a replacement NATO, but cannot recommend their products. Due to the poor quality and inconsistencies of the red straps I own I cannot recommend them at all.


Well that does look horrible. As I said before, I'm just speaking off of my own experience. I found them all to be great and have worn the black and black/grey stripped ones for the last week and don't have any of those problems.

I haven't heard any other negative feedback from customers either. I guess your experience was one of those that happen every now and then. That's really unfortunate.

Did you only get that 1 nato from them or did you get multiple? I would be curious to know if others were the same as the 2 that you got total from the (original and replacement).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

LilCm101 said:


> Well that does look horrible. As I said before, I'm just speaking off of my own experience. I found them all to be great and have worn the black and black/grey stripped ones for the last week and don't have any of those problems.
> 
> I haven't heard any other negative feedback from customers either. I guess your experience was one of those that happen every now and then. That's really unfortunate.
> 
> Did you only get that 1 nato from them or did you get multiple? I would be curious to know if others were the same as the 2 that you got total from the (original and replacement).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps I am an isolated customer. But getting two terribly poor quality straps from them it is hard for me to think that any other of their straps won't be the same.

I planned to get more from them, but after this experience I refused to order any more. For the $15 price tag, they aren't worth that price. To me anyways.

I updated my post above to compare to a couple other NATOs I own and wear all the time. I'll continue to order from CNS since I know their products are awesome and priced much better.


----------



## LilCm101

Hwkaholic said:


> Perhaps I am an isolated customer. But getting two terribly poor quality straps from them it is hard for me to think that any other of their straps won't be the same.
> 
> I planned to get more from them, but after this experience I refused to order any more. For the $15 price tag, they aren't worth that price. To me anyways.
> 
> I updated my post above to compare to a couple other NATOs I own and wear all the time. I'll continue to order from CNS since I know their products are awesome and priced much better.


Ya I totally agree I would feel the same. I am still new to the nato strap thing as I've had mostly pilot watches with leather straps. I'll check out CNS for other straps that I want. I bought the 4 straps from WCWC that I liked and probably won't get another since I didn't really like the other colors (I'm boring haha). Thanks for posting the pictures of your straps. I like to see other brands straps in actual pictures so I know what to expect when ordering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

LilCm101 said:


> Ya I totally agree I would feel the same. I am still new to the nato strap thing as I've had mostly pilot watches with leather straps. I'll check out CNS for other straps that I want. I bought the 4 straps from WCWC that I liked and probably won't get another since I didn't really like the other colors (I'm boring haha). Thanks for posting the pictures of your straps. I like to see other brands straps in actual pictures so I know what to expect when ordering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a small sampling of the NATOs I own. From several different companies, mostly CNS since theirs seem to be my personal favorite, aside from Resco NATOs. The last pic is one on 5 boxes that I have of watch straps. Yes, I have a problem. 

































I recently got into making my own leather NATOs and straps. So, for the foreseeable future, I don't have a need to buy anymore...until I do. Lol!

Here are some of my homemade straps.


----------



## LilCm101

Hwkaholic said:


> Here is a small sampling of the NATOs I own. From several different companies, mostly CNS since theirs seem to be my personal favorite, aside from Resco NATOs. The last pic is one on 5 boxes that I have of watch straps. Yes, I have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got into making my own leather NATOs and straps. So, for the foreseeable future, I don't have a need to buy anymore...until I do. Lol!
> 
> Here are some of my homemade straps.


Ya you definitely have a problem  that is a great collection. My next few will be leather natos I think. I need some 20mm straps for my laco type A too, so I'll be looking around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

LilCm101 said:


> Ya you definitely have a problem  that is a great collection. My next few will be leather natos I think. I need some 20mm straps for my laco type A too, so I'll be looking around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leather NATOs are a different animal. I've never found ones that I really loved. CNS has some good ones, but a little too thin for my liking. I do have a few from WatchGecko that are nice. I guess that's why I started making my own out of Horween leathers. I know exactly what I'm getting and can make them exactly how I want them. Making two-piece straps are a different animal and require a lot more patience, attention to detail and love when making them.


----------



## YellowDiver

OMV has a nylon from Fossil and Ocean black has a Piero Magli black carbon fiber style with double tang buckle.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Here's my O1T500 on a homemade leather strap made of Horween leather.


































And on a Navy NATO.


----------



## whoagorgeous

First time on a nato


----------



## Dannyc91

First upload!

Just got my first Steinhart today! 

Ocean One Vintage Red mkII.

Got a sailcloth strap for it and totally in love! May be getting another sooner than I though!


----------



## oshee

Epic


----------

